# EQ tendon repair myth



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey,

Done some reading a while back and due to EQ actually increasing collagen type 3 and not type 1 it is infact not beneficial at all for tendon repair. And a high type 3 and low type 1 (EQ with test) is actually damaging when smashing already hurt tendons.

Told an old school guy this at my gym, absolutely bit my head off,

"young stupid ****" along the lines, threatening as hell.

Has anyone got a SOLID article on the above proving in lamence terms If possible ?

I can't seem to find the one I found.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

If anyone's interested Ive written a little explanation from my findings

http://www.physioroom.com/injuries/supplements/ligaments2.php

In a nut shell, type 3 collagen increase by EQ/deca

Type 1 increased by HGH

type 3 lays down the new tendon, but this tendon is new, weak. Type 1 then gets this new weak tendon and repairs it.

While type 3 is laid, before it is repaired by type 1, it is weak, and you can give youself tendinitis in the future by smashing it at this point.

Synthetic test reduces type 1 collagen by 80%, and EQ increases type 3 by 300%, put that together and you lay a **** load of weak tendons down, with 80% reduced ability to repair it and make it strong.

So with type 1 and type 3 you lay it down and then repair it,


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill tell you one thing, a cycle i done which had EQ in it made my head conditon alot worse, i regret it to this day.

And my scalp condition is a result of high collagen synthesis


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting. Just been learning about tendinosis and the type 1 and 3 collagen fibres. I've also started doing eccentric rehab. So supplementing with HGH will help repair - what about peptides as an alternative?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

HGH and EQ is what you want, a high type 1 and type 3 collagen synthesis.

Peptides would help, but I wouldn't use them without HGH as a synthetic pulse after them 15 mins after 2iu


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tb500 is really good, it helped me with my shoulder injury and i believe a few others have used it with great results aswell


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Tb500? Anyway if you read my post if you were using a type 3 collagen increase and carried on training with artificial test then you put yourself at risk to further injury


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

A lot of mma fighters I know had sucessfully used DECA to repair damaged tendons accompanied with light bagwork and light weights over time. We all tend to get weak wrists and rotator cuffs as part of the sport but me personally I just do plenty stretching and grip strength to help me pull through it (indirect muscle twitch)


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

...and yes without test! Super low doses of pure deca still shuts you down a touch but once you have repaired your body naturally boosts itself back up, flame if you want but thats how things roll tup north!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

They may well have done, but supplemented with GH too would have been an incredible amount quicker and at less risk, the "light work" probably refrained from further injury.

High type 3 low type 1 , test and deca for example and your open to tendinitis, just do some basic googling on the two types and what they do


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Well without synthetic test type 1 would not take a hit so thats better than nothing...

I wouldn't personally run deca alone, not in a million years

And I'm probably more north than you


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Possibly unrelated but i'm running 1.4g of EQ e5d at the moment, i also suffer spondylosis of the Cervicles in my neck.

First time in ages iv'e not felt pain in them.

Often wonder if it's the EQ


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Originally Bedlington mate so pretty north  ...Rest is the best!


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Very interesting.

I just finished a long test only cycle where I had a lot of problems with tendons. It was in the lower part of my knee, which always was hurting a lot after leg day.

My squat weights got pretty high with the strenght increases, but the tendons and joints didnt feel to follow.

Now, 3 weeks after finishing my cycle it feels like my knee has started recovering, while i'm still using the same weights for squats. This made me think that maybe my collagen synthesis is now getting back in business?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

grizzzly said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I just finished a long test only cycle where I had a lot of problems with tendons. It was in the lower part of my knee, which always was hurting a lot after leg day.
> 
> ...


I would say that would have contributed if you were using AI and estrogen was lower than off cycle then that could be a factor too


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I would say that would have contributed if you were using AI and estrogen was lower than off cycle then that could be a factor too


I used Aromasin 12.5mg/eod with 500-600mg/test cyp per week.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

What would be an effective product to use on a test cycle, to increase collagen synthesis? low dose deca? I tried glucosamine and chondoidrin but that was no help..

Cissus worked for my elbows a year ago on a PH cycle.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

HGH..... Peg mgf and l3... Eq or deca but not without HGH..


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> HGH..... Peg mgf and l3... Eq or deca but not without HGH..


Hiya mate, how come not without hgh? If i used mod grf and ipam why would I have to use hgh aswell? Dont they produce natural hgh anyway?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Im just listing possibilities not the definite answer, not a guru on this just read up on collagen..anyone can do the same


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Where's Ausbuilt? Someone get on the 'builtphone.

If he saw that "synthetic testosterone" line, he'd go nuts. Testosterone only has one isomer, and a testosterone molecule doesn't know how it was made. It has no memory. You don't get "real" test, like a Man City fan, or "fake" test like a utd fan, at a molecular level. Only homeopethists think that chemicals have a memory.

Testosteronene, natural or synthetic, doesn't cause an 80% decrease in any kind of collagen. Otherwise, women would be stronger than men.

Maybe what you said to the old pro in the gym was correct, but that other stuff has pseudoscience written all the way through it, like rock says "Blackpool".

I just read that back, and realise that tren ace is giving me wicked eod trensomnia, and making me bad tempered.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I said synthetic test because a normal person wouldn't produce 600mg which is were the 80% reduction came from.

U just half hovered my topic at 3.30am trying to pick a hole,

Can't find a better phrase rather than do 1.

Edit: pseudo science my ****, u drivel on with some ****, now I'm up at 6am bad tempered with tren insomnia too. Atleast Read up on what I have properly before you come try poke a hole in it,


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

So trt test & deca would be beneficial then


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

xpower said:


> So trt test & deca would be beneficial then


You would still have a high type 3 and low type 1 collagen meaning the new tendon tissue laid down would be weak.. Nothing increases type 1 like HGH. The point of this is increase your type 1 with type 3 so just run TRT/full dose test deca and HGH!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> You would still have a high type 3 and low type 1 collagen meaning the new tendon tissue laid down would be weak.. Nothing increases type 1 like HGH. The point of this is increase your type 1 with type 3 so just run TRT/full dose test deca and HGH!


surely type 1 would be normal not low on trt


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

xpower said:


> surely type 1 would be normal not low on trt


Yes type 1 would be Normal but If your EQ/Deca has put your type 3 three fold

Don't you see that type 1 would still be low in comparison? It's the ratio between the two. Where as HGH would bring type1 even higher allowing both types of collagen to do there Job at a faster rate.

Normal type 1 and high type3 would still heal but it's weak new tendon on it. and If you train heavy with it just getting that extra chance of further injury (tendinitis)

See what I mean yet?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I see what ya saying

ya put it much better the second time


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/10961515/

May be on interest


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I might have my wires crossed but are you infering that Tb500 increases type 3 collagen?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

MrBen said:


> I might have my wires crossed but are you infering that Tb500 increases type 3 collagen?


I don't know what tb500 is which is what I said before ....


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

xpower said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/10961515/
> 
> May be on interest


Thanks mate. Pretty much backs this up, have some others. But I know how I'll be dealin with my next injury


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

So for someone suffering with tendonitis like myself (Achilles Tendonitis) just had a MRI scan today and awaiting a date for surgery!

Anyways, yeah, so if I was to run a test and EQ cycle along with HGH I'd have a good chance of repairing my tendons?! What dose HGH is needed/recommended?!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> So for someone suffering with tendonitis like myself (Achilles Tendonitis) just had a MRI scan today and awaiting a date for surgery!
> 
> Anyways, yeah, so if I was to run a test and EQ cycle along with HGH I'd have a good chance of repairing my tendons?! What dose HGH is needed/recommended?!


from what ive read.. the more hgh. .the more type1 collagen increase...

Who knows how far it was tested though, I havent read an IU to a %, id just do what you can afford


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Tb500 is a peptide bud.

I've heard other members using it for various injuries. Did nothing for my tendon though. From what I've been reading recovery comes from remodeling the tendon using eccentric exercise to increase the tensile strength of the tendon by encouraging more type 1 fibres.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> from what ive read.. the more hgh. .the more type1 collagen increase...
> 
> Who knows how far it was tested though, I havent read an IU to a %, id just do what you can afford


Forgot about this...

So you reckon something like: Test 500mg/week and EQ 1g/week with HGH 6iu/day be alright mate?

Along with some joint supps: cissus, glucosamine, fish oils etc


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I just got rid of my tendon issues by using deca/ghrp2 (100mcg3x a day)

Used to have to train with elbow sleeves on but no more issues now :-S


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> Forgot about this...
> 
> So you reckon something like: Test 500mg/week and EQ 1g/week with HGH 6iu/day be alright mate?
> 
> Along with some joint supps: cissus, glucosamine, fish oils etc


i would drop test down to 250mg a week , testosterone reduces collagen synthesis mate so the less the better


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> So for someone suffering with tendonitis like myself (Achilles Tendonitis) just had a MRI scan today and awaiting a date for surgery!
> 
> Anyways, yeah, so if I was to run a test and EQ cycle along with HGH I'd have a good chance of repairing my tendons?! What dose HGH is needed/recommended?!


4iu hygetropin has really improved my rotator and rhomoid. rhomboid has been a life long problem for me which caused massive pain.

my mom has tendonitis to the extreme with really bad scaring so interested to hear how u get on with OP.

I have recommended her some peptides but shes waiting to see what doc says.


----------

